# RE: Can you use vintage nibs with modern pen kits?



## farhanc007 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello
My question is

If I choose, the empress fountain pen making kit would it possible to use a different nib

As I seen nibs on this website

Fountain Pen Nibs
I was thinking the 25 nibs 14kt gold.

The site owner has I get the nibs and required ink sac, feed and section, etc.

Not the parker ones, but Sheaffer or Watermans as they seem to have the most gold.

Can the nibs fit the empress kits?
So can you use vintage nibs with modern pen kits? 




Any help appreciated.

Yours

Farhan (London)


----------



## bellringer 75 (Apr 25, 2013)

why are you trying to get the info that has already been given to you by people on other forums


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 26, 2013)

??????


----------



## bellringer 75 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> ??????



he has been given all the info he need on other fourm he is just messing use around


----------



## Twissy (Apr 28, 2013)

You have been given advice on this and other forums. I thought you may have realised by now that you are flogging a dead horse.
Perhaps you should just buy a Parker.


----------

